# 8/31/13 update broke my hopper.



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Bottom line, the hopper tried to download the update stopped at 70% then went into a reboot cycle. Hope its only mine that has this issue.

I've done this 3 times, unplug, wait 10 sec, plug back in, hopper reaquire's sat, download starts, download bar disappears at 70%, hopper reboots in an endless cycle. I did an online chat with Dish and they determined the hopper was defective in some way and are ups'ing another (wouldn't upgrade to hopper 2 for less than $200) 

For some reason the hopper didn't go into a reboot cycle the fourth time so I can watch content, the guide doesn't have any icons and doesn't show content past what's on now. Also the DVR is wiped, all the stuff I had recorded is gone.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What FW version on it now?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Getting thru to DISH on phone is good indication issue is not universal.

(man that would be a bad day for everybody!)


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

P Smith said:


> What FW version on it now?


S401, unplugged again, got the reacquire again, got the update bar again, went to 70% sat for a minute or so then disappeared again. Crap.

Everybody else getting the update okay?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

interesting what update you are getting ? Apps AX204 ?


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

P Smith said:


> interesting what update you are getting ? Apps AX204 ?


Not sure since it hasn't gotten a chance to download. Although at the bottom of what's left of the guide there's an ad for a mobile app that I haven't seen before, says push * on the remote for info.


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Welp, turned on the hopper this morning and its as if there was never a problem, all the stuff I had recorded is back. With the exception of the content that would have normally been recorded Saturday night. 

Is there a way to move the stuff from this hopper to the one that's being shipped when it gets here?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sure, use EHD; prepare for long trip as it doing slow

other tidbit for you: transfer schedules/timers via remote control


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

P Smith said:


> sure, use EHD; prepare for long trip as it doing slow
> 
> other tidbit for you: transfer schedules/timers via remote control


That sounds great, thanks for the tips!

Eh, strange no one else saw any kind of update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the problem is System Info screen has the provision to show Application Version, so anyone would knows what apps version he is running, but there is a bug - nothing in there 
while I'm posting FW updates' info include the app version

so, like you , if it come to updates, ppl have no clue why ? what ? it's happening


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

What's more mysterious; an update croaking a receiver, or a subsequent miracle cure ??

Wonder if productofusa inadvertently had someone in the house accidentally rub cheetah blood on the receiver and that fixed it ? 


!rolling

Anyhow, VERY glad to hear it's working (even if nobody here came up with a fix) and keeping all the recordings is esepically good news!


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

It was suppose to be a favorite list memory fix. Made that problem worse. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have heard of scenarios where you can interrupt an update in progress... and you might not know it OR if it was stuck in a reboot-cycle and you had to do it... but anyway, upon that first boot up I have heard of temporary corruption where all the recordings are gone and a bunch of other stuff.

From what I remember, a hard reset (red button or power plug pull) would bring things back to normal... but another nightly update might do the trick as well.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

application version not being there isn't a bug


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps (instead of hear-say) you should bring System Info screen and make the fact is straight


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

P Smith said:


> sure, use EHD


Is this as easy as, plug new hopper in, connect USB cable between the two hoppers, select external hard drive in main menu, transfer from/to hopper/hopper? Everything I'm seeing online assumes I'm transferring from hopper to EHD, any links that are a little more clear on this would be fantastic, or even a comment or two would be much appreciated.

I know this isn't particularly difficult but given the issues this hopper seems to be having I really don't want to chance it.

Edit/ Zach S at Dish support forums says hopper--->hopper isn't possible, it appears from his link

http://www.mydish.com/support/trans-to-ehd-922-hopper?WT.svl=leftnav

That I need to go hopper--->EHD--->hopper. Has this been everyone else's experience? Seems strange I can't go hopper--->hopper, anybody? Both my available hdd's are busy doing other things, its not like I keep a spare around for just in case purposes.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith said:


> perhaps (instead of hear-say) you should bring System Info screen and make the fact is straight


What? I will be willing to bet that no one here sees a app version on system info but instead its blank.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

productofusa said:


> Is this as easy as, plug new hopper in, connect USB cable between the two hoppers, select external hard drive in main menu, transfer from/to hopper/hopper? Everything I'm seeing online assumes I'm transferring from hopper to EHD, any links that are a little more clear on this would be fantastic, or even a comment or two would be much appreciated.
> 
> I know this isn't particularly difficult but given the issues this hopper seems to be having I really don't want to chance it.
> 
> ...


Yes you need to go Hopper to EHD to Hopper. You may want to buy a cheap 1TB drive for this purpose. Hopper will format any new EHD hooked up for the first time, so your current EHD's would lose what ever information you had on them. I have been using a 1TB WD drive since I had a 622. Just moved it to the Hopper when I had Hopper installed. No formatting necessary in that case.


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

thomasjk said:


> Yes you need to go Hopper to EHD to Hopper. You may want to buy a cheap 1TB drive for this purpose. Hopper will format any new EHD hooked up for the first time, so your current EHD's would lose what ever information you had on them. I have been using a 1TB WD drive since I had a 622. Just moved it to the Hopper when I had Hopper installed. No formatting necessary in that case.


Crap...OK thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@ someguy
you better keep conversation and not lose it hanging on just a few words from last post, geese - post#10 is it news for you ?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I said what because its extremely difficult to understand anything you say.

"perhaps (instead of hear-say) you should bring System Info screen and make the fact is straight"

Can you clarify what that means? Bring system info screen? You want me to take a screen shot so my facts are straight?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. Let me say again one simple phrase: [re]read post #10.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Post 10, you say its a bug? I say its not a bug...is that what you are saying? Again, you make very little sense.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Let me jump in here for a second...

P Smith is right here... there definitely is a bug or a glitch or something wrong.

There is a place "Application software" on the screen where all the other system version/info is given... but this field is blank... so there HAS to be a bug here... though, it could be debated what that bug is:

1. Version info should be here for application software, but it is not. i.e. the bug P Smith is talking about.
2. The label "Application software" should be removed, it is erroneous text on a screen that they never intend to show the version info.

Either way... there is a bug... but this back-and forth is taking the thread off-topic... so maybe you guys can take that discussion to PM, please.

Back to topic now...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_FYI... please attack the topic and not the posters... thanks._


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Back to topic now...
> 
> ... there definitely is a bug or a glitch or something wrong.


Above statement pretty much describes my last week with Dish. Whoever it is that writes the code, updates, ect, for these Dish devices really leaves a lot to be desired. Get another job your qualified for! And Dish, if you really want to compete in the cable tv/satellite TV industry get your act together and provide us with a decent user experience!

I now own a 2T WD essentials EHD that I neither want, nor need at $125USD (although I really like WD). I gotta say that even trying to move recorded content from hopper1 over to the ehd was a frustrating adventure wrought with error messages, do overs, and out of date how to's on Dish's website. How do normal people with no tech background navigate through this?

I understand that to some extent the consumer is going to have to jump through hoops to relax and enjoy the technology that we all enjoy on a daily basis, but for Christ sake try to keep it to a minimum and design your crap so we don't get run through a ringer when your lack of quality control decides to burp.

I vote with my checkbook, and don't hesitate to tell everyone I know what works and what doesn't. So there! Lol


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

productofusa said:


> Above statement pretty much describes my last week with Dish. Whoever it is that writes the code, updates, ect, for these Dish devices really leaves a lot to be desired. Get another job your qualified for!


As far as I can tell you're the only person who suffered from the glitch ... the one where the receiver hung on a download and cycled until the download eventually completed. So the anonymous coders you are insulting did fairly well.

The decision to change receivers is out of "an abundance of caution" just in case your receiver has a personal problem that could hang on a future download. Transferring all programs from one Hopper to another is not trivial ... but at least it is possible. I remember when all recordings were lost when changing out receivers ... that still happens with other providers. (For example: External drive transfer, if allowed at all, is limited to the receiver with no transfers to any other receiver even if it is on the same account. DISH does not have that limit.)

Issues happen ... I'm glad your download issue was an isolated glitch and not thousands of receivers. I'm glad that external transfer between receivers is possible.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I have always found transferring the hard drive in smaller chunks reather than the whole thing goes a lot smoother. Sounds like you may have bigger problems though.


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

david_jr said:


> I have always found transferring the hard drive in smaller chunks reather than the whole thing goes a lot smoother. Sounds like you may have bigger problems though.


Yeah I figured that out, I did however have an 18 hr transfer that seems to have worked fine then a couple smaller transfers.

It was all pretty pointless though because when I got hopper2 setup and authorized I plugged the EHD into it clicked menu-->EHD-->Transfer From, only to get an 866, error which is along the lines of this ehd can only be used with one account at a time so if you'd like to use it with this hopper we're gonna format it first. :headbangsmiley:

Bottom line, after spending time on the phone with advanced tech support, they're aware of this issue and hope to have it corrected in the near future, sorry. I ended up sending hopper2 back and reauthorizing hopper1 which seems to be working fine now.

When I first got the hopper/joey sat TV system I was warned that it was a new and not completely tested system (about a year ago) so I suppose this is what I get for living on the cutting edge.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should have been able to talk to a CSR at Dish and get them to send another authorization hit to your receiver and get the EHD working with it. Sometimes the system doesn't authorize properly and needs to be redone.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would have made sure that your original Hopper was still active. Most likely they disabled your old one and hooked up the new one so the old one was no longer "on" the account, hence the 866 message.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

productofusa said:


> Yeah I figured that out, I did however have an 18 hr transfer that seems to have worked fine then a couple smaller transfers.
> 
> It was all pretty pointless though because when I got hopper2 setup and authorized I plugged the EHD into it clicked menu-->EHD-->Transfer From, only to get *an 866*, error which is along the lines of this ehd can only be used with one account at a time so if you'd like to use it with this hopper we're gonna format it first. :headbangsmiley:
> 
> ...


it would help to understand the issue, if you will provide a text from that window with Error#866; the number is not self explaining


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You should have been able to talk to a CSR at Dish and get them to send another authorization hit to your receiver and get the EHD working with it. Sometimes the system doesn't authorize properly and needs to be redone.


It appears after some googling that your correct in that someone has been successful with reauthorizing the account. I wish I had googled/known that at the time as the (elevated) tech support guy apparently didn't have a clue this was possible. His comment was that they (Dish) had seen this exact same situation some 67 times before and a fix was scheduled for a future update. Anyhow, I had a work around at the time that so far seems to be working. The whole thing is just messy, time consuming, and expensive for no good reason.

Thanks for your help though, next time I'll bypass Dish tech support and come here first.



P Smith said:


> it would help to understand the issue, if you will provide a text from that window with Error#866; the number is not self explaining


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the picture.

Seems to me the DVR has been DE-authorized, ie no long active.


----------

